# Bullet stuck in barrel



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 16, 2008)

My daughters boyfriend was shooting his gun and it went pfssst. The actual bullet made it about 2 inches and stopped. Any idea how to get it out?


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 16, 2008)

with a wooden dowel rod inserted from the muzzle end then just tap on the rod and it should back up and fall out


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 16, 2008)

Cleaning rod and push it out should work-just be gentle with pushing and not break a rod.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 16, 2008)

Cleaning rod did not work


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

W4DSB said:


> with a wooden dowel rod inserted from the muzzle end then just tap on the rod and it should back up and fall out




This is the best method.  If the squib got too far up the barrel though the barrel may be trashed.

What caliber?  
What ammo (reloads maybe)?
What weapon?


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

Lady Ducked'up said:


> Cleaning rod did not work



I am not surprised and I would not have been surprised if the rod had broken in the barrel or bent enough to scratch the surface.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 16, 2008)

And what is the squib?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 16, 2008)

If this is a muzzle loader, they make a hicky ma jig that cause on the end of the ram rod that has threads. You can screw this into the bullet and pull. Might even be better to do it from the breach plug end


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

A "squib" is what happened.  It is typically when the powder does not ignite but the primer has enough force to push the projectile up into the barrel.  If it gets deep enough in the barrel you might not get the projectile out easily and may end up damaging the barrel.  

What weapon?
What ammo?

The reason I ask about the ammo is that he might be using a bad lot of ammo.

Chasing a squib with a live round can catastrophically fail the weapon/barrel causing severe injury or death.  A guy nearly did that with my belt-fed 1919 and I caught him as he was racking the charging handle to chamber another round without checking the chamber.


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

j_seph said:


> If this is a muzzle loader, they make a hicky ma jig that cause on the end of the ram rod that has threads. You can screw this into the bullet and pull. Might even be better to do it from the breach plug end



Excellent point and another reason why I asked what was the weapon.  Without knowing more specifics we can't give really good advice.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 16, 2008)

model 7  260  reload of course.


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

Reload.  I would have bet on it.  I also bet there is no powder charge in the case.  Further, I would bet the person who reloaded the case is rather new to reloading.  Weigh those cartridges!  

These are just guesses based on what I've personally witnessed.

A friend had one that was stuck badly.  We used a wooden dowel that perfectly fit the barrel.  We also soaked the projectile in Kroil (buddy's idea; not sure if it helped).

You may find a wooden rod the right size at Home Depot or a similar store.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 16, 2008)

Could you not put a reload with no lead and fire it off moving the stuck lead on down the bore?  Just a thought.
  You could pack the bore with grease and get a dowel that fits the end of the barrel snugly and push it out with the pressure of the grease. Just another thought.


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Could you not put a reload with no lead and fire it off moving the stuck lead on down the bore?  Just a thought.




NO!!!  This is a potentially life threatening suggestion!

Tap the round out as described with a proper size dowel rod.  Don’t use grease.  If you need any lube try something like Kroil to let it seep around the projectile.


----------



## xpertgreg (Oct 16, 2008)

the only way to go is with the dowel.  anything else will risk life and limb.

gw


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 16, 2008)

Havent yall seen myth busters????


----------



## BookHound (Oct 16, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Havent yall seen myth busters????



Yes and they are complete idiots.  What is your point?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 16, 2008)

Absolutely, use a proper sized WOODEN dowel.

Using a cleaning rod is a sure way to screw up the rifling.

DO NOT fire anything in the barrel until the bore is clear.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 16, 2008)

A wooden dowel is the ticket and if you seat a bullet immediately after charging each case this wont happen again.


----------



## CAL (Oct 16, 2008)

I have had the same thing happen once.I used an aluminum rod close to the size of the barrel to bump the bullet out.Mine was a 30 cal.carbine and the bullet was mid way of the barrel.The dowel rod will most likely be brittle and go around the bullet making it tighter.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 17, 2008)

+1 on the Kroil...........No DO NOT use a powder filled cartridge case to dislodge the squib!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Could you not put a reload with no lead and fire it off moving the stuck lead on down the bore?  Just a thought.
> You could pack the bore with grease and get a dowel that fits the end of the barrel snugly and push it out with the pressure of the grease. Just another thought.



NO!  That makes it a BOMB


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 17, 2008)

BookHound said:


> Yes and they are complete idiots.  What is your point?



I give the two lead nuts bout the same chances as I gave the croc hunter dude of making it to old age................. that being slim and none.


----------



## stevetarget (Oct 17, 2008)

a little copper solvent may loosen up the bullet some. the bullets will come out easier if pushed in the direction they were headed to start with. If its only a little ways down the bore then you can try going backward towards the breach but this deforms the tip of the bullet and sometimes makes it worse.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 17, 2008)

+1 one copper solvent that might help dont try to fire another round with no bullet that equals a bomb.  Just bang it with a dowel if it dosent budge then your screwed


----------



## whitworth (Oct 17, 2008)

*Go to a gunsmith*

He can get the bullet out of the barrel and tell you his expertise on whether the barrel is ok and useable.


----------



## Laman (Oct 17, 2008)

Go with what whitworth said, it is not hard to screw up a chamber or barrel, one little scratch will  have you wondering why your gun is shooting 6 inch groups.


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 19, 2008)

*stuck bullet*

I have repaired a number of guns with stuck bullets.I use a bras rod on pistols and use one as big as I can.
On rifles I use a steel rod and polish the end.if it is a jacket bullet it may shatter the wood dowel and then you really have a problem.I have even heated barrels to melt the bullet out(22s)I had a pistol with 5 jacketed bullets stuck in it.that was baad.


----------



## wvduece (Oct 19, 2008)

*i have a pellet rifle with pelletts stuck in the barrel it had a mud dobber nest in the barrell i shot a can n thought i missed then shot another pellet nothing came out i have tried about everything with no luck even heated the barrell any ideas on how to get pellet out   jb*


----------



## GAR (Oct 21, 2008)

*Stuck Bullet*

Any word on the outcome of having the bullet removed?

GAR


----------



## D-up (Oct 22, 2008)

Dowel did not work we going to a gunsmith.


----------



## d-a (Oct 23, 2008)

With out going to the Gun smith the best way is to put a copper solvent down from the muzzle and let it sit for 2-24 hours depending on which one you used.  Then just push it out from the muzzle. and be careful of the crown.

I use shooters choice and after 24 hours the bullet falls out from  the copper being dissolved. I generally wait 3-4 hours and push it out though.

d-a


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 24, 2008)

*only one way to do it correctly,,,,*



wvduece said:


> *i have a pellet rifle with pelletts stuck in the barrel it had a mud dobber nest in the barrell i shot a can n thought i missed then shot another pellet nothing came out i have tried about everything with no luck even heated the barrell any ideas on how to get pellet out   jb*



You pull the pellet out with a screw tipped rod designed for this special purpose {or made well enough to be perfectly aligned so as to not scratch soft brass bores}. Best to pull from the breech end as it will start easier when pressed into the hollow base of the pellet. I have removed pellets from several air rifles. Most so far was 18. It was a Benjamin that belonged to Charles Salter if I remember right. I rebuilt air rifles for about 8 years until I just got tired of doing it. I have a puller and many special air gun tools for rebuilding air rifle/pistol valves, etc.

As far as the rifle questioned in this line of posts, the person recommending brass or polished steel is RIGHT. Wood can splinter and jam it up really good. A steel rod of close to bore size and bevelled and polished with flat ends [as I said, "bevelled" on the tip sides so as not to scratch] is THE way to get a bullet out [from the base end only]. The copper solvent and Kroil ideas are worth doing as well. That young man should review his reloading techniques before he harms someone.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Oct 25, 2008)

Alan in GA said:


> As far as the rifle questioned in this line of posts, the person recommending brass or polished steel is RIGHT. Wood can splinter and jam it up really good. A steel rod of close to bore size and bevelled and polished with flat ends [as I said, "bevelled" on the tip sides so as not to scratch] is THE way to get a bullet out [from the base end only]. The copper solvent and Kroil ideas are worth doing as well. That young man should review his reloading techniques before he harms someone.




+1 on the beveled, polished steel rod.  As a new reloader myselfI still weigh my fresh reloads to make sure they are charged.  This is still after I have looked into the freshly charged cases with a light to make sure each one has the correct charge.  I know it is overkill and you can call me paranoid about it but I do not want to destroy a firearm nor myself with my new hobby.


----------

